# 1st Car- 1995 Nissan Maxima



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

Alrighty... hey, not only am I a new member but ha, I'm new to driving in general. Anyway I'm 17 and just getting my lience and I went car a shopping today and I picked out a black 1995 nissan maxima. 
we got a really good deal on it. $3500

its automatic.... 
in great clean shape! under the hood it looks brand new 
166000 miles on it... ehh thats alot but it runs great
tan cloth interior..its a little dirty 

lol the entire lighter outlet is missing... i need to get one of those and so is the cover that goes around the cruise control and them emergency break. 
i was thinking i could get that at the dealership or maybe a junk yard?

i'm excited because its a cute decently fast car.. and well its just a car and its mine!

do ya'll think it sounds like a good car? for a 1st car?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

congrats and you are from Georgia tooo cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

MandaMaxima said:


> *Alrighty... hey, not only am I a new member but ha, I'm new to driving in general. Anyway I'm 17 and just getting my lience and I went car a shopping today and I picked out a black 1995 nissan maxima.
> we got a really good deal on it. $3500
> 
> its automatic....
> ...


 Yeap,sound like a good deal to me if it runs great for $3500.Now if you want to mod it up you can go to www.maxima.org forum for more info on your max.You can even find used part there also.Good luck and enjoy your max.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

great choice...you got a lot of car for a great price...and it is going ot be worth it to you...

drive hard...stay safe...


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

wow $3500 is no joke, i bought my 95 for $7000 and i thought i had a good deal. congrats man


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

cranium said:


> *wow $3500 is no joke, i bought my 95 for $7000 and i thought i had a good deal. congrats man *


i got an even better deal 96 se 5 speed w/ 84,500 and EVERYTHING, heated leather power seats, bose, sunroof, climate yadda yadda yadda for $6,000 with an extended warranty through nissan.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Congrats man. Welcome to the Maxima family. First things first. Change all the fluids. Make sure that baby is clean on the inside.

David


----------

